# Bratfisch-Gewürz = ?



## michel66 (4. September 2011)

Hallo, da ich sehr gerne Fischfilets brate (aus Norwegen jedes Jahr mitgebracht), würde mich sehr interessieren, wie Ihr Eure Filets zum Braten würzt.

Klassisch, also nur mit Salz + ggf. Pfeffer, oder verwendet Ihr gar eine* fertige Gewürzmischung* (Streuer usw.), mit dem Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt?

Ich möchte mal was anderes als nur Salz/Pfeffer nehmen und vielleicht hat jemand von Euch gute Tipps.

Vielen Dank - Gruß Michael #h


----------



## The fishwhisperer (4. September 2011)

*AW: Bratfisch-Gewürz = ?*

Hi,

ich würze mein Fisch immer mit einer Mischung die ich mir selbst zusammen stelle. Ich nehme Salz, Pfeffer (aus der Mühle) und Curry und etwas Paprika. Das mische ich mir in einen Gefäß und streiche den Fisch damit ein.


----------



## FisherMan66 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Bratfisch-Gewürz = ?*

Ich finde Salz und Pfeffer völlig OK. Leg doch zur Aromatisierung einfach etwas angestoßenen Knoblauch, oder ein paar Kräuter, wie Rosmarin zum Braten mit in die Pfanne.

Zu viel Gewürz am Fisch finde ich nicht so dolle -man schmeckt dann vom Fisch nichts mehr.

Eine Alternative wäre eventuell noch das Marinieren.

Ein sehr toller Geschmack stellt sich auch ein, wenn Du den Fisch in Öl brätst, und zum Schluß ein gutes Stück Butter (keine Margarine) mit in die Pfanne gibst.


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (5. September 2011)

*AW: Bratfisch-Gewürz = ?*

Hi,

Filets einige Minuten mit frischem Zitronensaft marinieren lassen, dann Salz/Pfeffer (aus der Mühle !!! Pulverpfeffer schmeckt eklig metallisch) 
und ab in die Pfanne. Buttergechmack geht auch beim braten NUR in Butter ;-) dann dauerts aber länger, die pfanne darf nicht zu heiß werden, da die Butter sons verbrennt, was nicht lecker schmeckt.

Ansonsten wie gesagt, ne Zehe Knofi in die Pfanne und/opder ein zweiglein Rosmarin. Beides sehr gut wenn stats Butter/Margarine Olivenöl zum braten genommen wird. Bei Fischen mit wenig Eigengeschmack kann das aber schon zuvbiel des guten sein, und es schmekct nicht mehr nach dem fisch sondern nur noch "mediterran" 

Guten Hunger

Anderl


----------



## FisherMan66 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Bratfisch-Gewürz = ?*

Beim Marinieren in Zitronensaft beginnst Du den Fisch schon vor dem eigentlichen Braten zu garen.
Die Zubereitungsmethode mit vorher säuern ist doch eigentlich out, seit dem man Fisch wirklich in frischer Qualität bekommen kann.
Hat man doch früher hauptsächlich genommen, um den etwas eigenartigen Geruch der nicht mehr ganz so frischen Ware zu überdecken


----------



## Brikz83 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Bratfisch-Gewürz = ?*

ich habe immer ein Glas mit meiner patentierten Fischmischung Zuhause.

8 Kräuter Mischung (TK) dann etwas gepresten Knoblauch, ein wenig Zitronensaft und ein bißchen Honig.

Damit schmiere ich meine Fischfilets (vorher salzen und Pfeffern) vor`m Braten ein und mehliere sie dann.

Dann einfach Kunsprig braten und lecker.


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (5. September 2011)

*AW: Bratfisch-Gewürz = ?*

Hi Fischermann66,

es geht mir einfach um das ansäuern, mir schmeckt das eben so ;-) . Ansonsten hast Du recht, das ist quasi kaltes garen.
Bei grätenreichen filets erwecishts aber auch die Gräten .

Viele Fertigwürzmischungen sind vom geschmack her auch ziemlich sauer.
Aber jeder nach seinem Gusto.
LG Anderl


----------



## Knurrhahn (5. September 2011)

*AW: Bratfisch-Gewürz = ?*

Ich würze meine Fischfilets mit Zitronenpfeffer, Dillspitzen und etwas Curry dann lege ich sie in Alufolie und gebe noch ein kleines Stück Knoblauchbutter dazu.
Dann so dicht wie möglich verpacken und von beiden Seiten so etwa 8 Minuten auf den Grill prutzeln lassen.
Wenn die Päckchen dicke Backen machen, runter vom Grill und los futtern.


Für die Pfanne wird das Fischfilets mit Zitronenpfeffer und Dillspitzen gewürzt und dann in Mehl zu dem ich auch etwas Curry gegeben habe mehliert .
In der Pfanne brät immer eine Knoblauchzehe mit.

Kleiner Tipp zum mehlieren.
Gib das Mehl mit eine Wenig Curry in eine Plastiktüte schüttel alles gut durch und dann gib deine Filets dazu.
Nun die Tüte oben schön zusammen drehen und kräftig schütteln.
Und schon sind dein Filets schön mehliert.

Viele Grüße
Knurri


----------



## Philla (5. September 2011)

*AW: Bratfisch-Gewürz = ?*

Fuchs Bratfisch Gewürz finde ich sehr Lecker!

und wenn ich zeit habe und zu Hause (nicht beim Angeln) Fisch mache, dann Salz Pfeffer Zitrone, (Kräuter).

LG


----------



## goeddoek (6. September 2011)

*AW: Bratfisch-Gewürz = ?*

Moin Michael #h


Schau beim nächsten Skandinavienurlaub mal nach Hvidløgpeber / Hvitlöckpeppar . Das ist 'ne Gewürzmischung mit etwas Knofel drin - einfach leggär #6 Schmeckt auch auf Steaks etc. sehr gut. Ich mische das mit dem Mehl und mehliere die ( mit Salz und Pfeffer aus der Mühle ) gewürzten Filets damit.

'ne gute fertige Gewürzmischung für Bratfisch gibts auch bei fischgewuerze-versand.de

Damit's mir nicht zu langweilig wird, nehm ich mal das eine, mal das andere 

Die "Knurri-Methode" mit Curry für die Pfanne hab ich auch schon erfolgreich getestet :m

Fisch in Alufolie geht bei mir gar nicht


----------



## Franky (6. September 2011)

*AW: Bratfisch-Gewürz = ?*

Ich habe ab und an mal gerne das "Brathendl-Gewürz" vom Schuhbeck auf den Fisch geworfen. Kommt auch gut an und ist neben dem Klassiker "Peper un Salt" einmal was anderes. 
Eine Currymischung von ihm habe ich ebenfalls immer im Schrank, die des öfteren auch mal an den Fisch kommt. 
Für mein "Lieblingsrezept" mit Paprika, Speck, Zwiebel, Tomate kommt auch gerne mal ein wenig Cayenne-Pfeffer mit ins Spiel. Hier habe ich aber noch nicht wirklich eine "leckere" Mischung gefunden, dafür aber von "drüben" aus dem BassPro mitgebracht...


----------



## goeddoek (6. September 2011)

*AW: Bratfisch-Gewürz = ?*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich habe ab und an mal gerne das "*Brathendl-Gewürz*" vom Schuhbeck auf den Fisch geworfen.





Tja, darauf muss man erst mal kommen #6 Werd ich mal testen - hört sich gut an. Und was leggär Essen anbelangt, hast Du mein vollstes Vertrauen :m


----------



## Bassey (6. September 2011)

*AW: Bratfisch-Gewürz = ?*

MC Cormick's Zitronenpfeffer, kann man entweder bei Ebay in ner ca. 900gramm Dose kaufen, oder sehr teuer in kleinen Streuern hier in Deutschland in Amishops holen...


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. September 2011)

*AW: Bratfisch-Gewürz = ?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Fisch in Alufolie geht bei mir gar nicht




na na na 
erstens hast du dafür das du Fisch in Alufolie nicht ist, damals in Norge ganz schön zugeschlagen.
Und zweitens hast du dieses noch nicht von mir liebevoll zubereitet und serviert gegessen.
Dieses und das ist kein Versprechen sondern eine Drohung werden wir im kommenden Winter bei dir im hügeligen Haus nachholen.
Ach ja, am Donnerstag zische ich wieder bei dir vorbei.


Viele Grüße
Knurri


----------



## goeddoek (6. September 2011)

*AW: Bratfisch-Gewürz = ?*

"MC Cormick's Zitronenpfeffer"


Ich dacht', die bauen nur Trecker ?  :q :q

Nee, im Ernst - wie sind deine Erfahrungen ? Habe hin und wieder auch mal mit Zitronenpfeffer "experimentiert". Das meiste Zeug schmeckte irgendwie "seifig"  |bigeyes

@ Knurri

Na, ja - der Hunger ..... 

Nee, war schon lecker. Aber richtiges Grillen ist das eigentlich nicht. Und OT: 
 ob Drohung oder nicht, wir bestehen auf einen Besuch


----------



## Franky (6. September 2011)

*AW: Bratfisch-Gewürz = ?*



			
				Goeddock schrieb:
			
		

> Und was leggär Essen anbelangt, hast Du mein vollstes Vertrauen


Danke...  |rotwerden

Schorschi, Du sollst Regina ja auch nich dat Spüli klaun.... :q:q:q

Ich hab auch "puren Zitronenpfeffer" aber nee, seifig schmeckt das eigentlich nicht - ist da evtl noch ne Ladung gerebelter Koriander mit drin?


----------



## goeddoek (6. September 2011)

*AW: Bratfisch-Gewürz = ?*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich hab auch "puren Zitronenpfeffer" aber nee, seifig schmeckt das eigentlich nicht - ist da evtl noch ne Ladung gerebelter Koriander mit drin?




100 Punkte :vik:

War gerade in der Küche und hab nachgeschaut - da ist Koriander mit drin. Also werde ich in Zukunft reinen Zitronenpfeffer testen :m


----------



## michel66 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Bratfisch-Gewürz = ?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Michael #h
> 
> 
> Schau beim nächsten Skandinavienurlaub mal nach Hvidløgpeber / Hvitlöckpeppar



hihi ... bin gerade 3 Tage aus Norwegen zurück |uhoh:

Danke aber für die Tipps, ich werde mal die eine oder andere Idee ausprobieren und auch mal einige Bratfisch-Gewürzsalze kaufen.#h


----------



## sprogoe (12. September 2011)

*AW: Bratfisch-Gewürz = ?*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Beim Marinieren in Zitronensaft beginnst Du den Fisch schon vor dem eigentlichen Braten zu garen.
> Die Zubereitungsmethode mit vorher säuern ist doch eigentlich out, seit dem man Fisch wirklich in frischer Qualität bekommen kann.
> Hat man doch früher hauptsächlich genommen, um den etwas eigenartigen Geruch der nicht mehr ganz so frischen Ware zu überdecken



Da muß ich Dir völlig recht geben, FischerMan66,

das Säuern stammt doch noch aus alten Kochbüchern, zu einer Zeit, als "frisch" gekaufter Fisch schon einen überaus starken Eigengeruch entwickelte und dieser wurde durch das Säuern nur abgemildert.
Ich habe Fisch noch nie gesäuert und werde es auch nicht tun.
Der ganze Schnickschnack hat eigentlich gar nichts im Essen zu suchen; Fisch muß nach Fisch schmecken, Fleisch nach Fleisch usw.
Salz und Pfeffer und in die Pfanne Öl und frische Butter und gut ist es.


Gruß Siggi


----------

